# Judge this pure Welsh D colt!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

wow!!!! he's stunning! I don't know a lot about the breed, but that fellow is gorgeous!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I like him too. A good example of a Welsh D


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you are going to keep him a stud, no? He is really something.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow! Stunning, gorgeous, amazing, awesome, handsome, etc! Lol  Hold on to this one; if you do decide to sell him, he'd have a good home in my herd!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

He has a lot of presence, and I admit to not knowing as to what traits are desired in a cob, but for a two year old, he looks heavy, esp in the front end and neck
Pictures are only a moment in time, but he does not seem to have the length of stride that his sire does, just first impression from one picture and how he is tracking up
Perhaps just abad picture, but notice the strides on his sire, and hwo even they are, compared to the picture of your horse, where he looks to be short striding behind


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

He was in a small roundyard when that screenshot was taken - his sire was being run out on a line, the colt moves much nicer in the paddock in a free space.

His feet are very overdue for a trim, hence why his angles are a touch off. I don?t feel he?s obese, especially in person. What makes you say he?s obese? The crest? He is heavy set, but that is very normal for the breed, as is the crest, as stated on the Welsh Cob Stud Book breed standards.


----------



## The CrazyDuckLady (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah I agree on the neck being a breed standard since they like the arching neck look. If it were a different breed I'd say he looked cresty but since he's a welsh cob looks decent to me. Especially since welshies live on pretty much nothing! Also for a two year old he's got a nice shoulder angle and fetlock angle (to me) and that will only improve as he matures and with a good hoof trim! As I said earlier I think he looks like a nice cob


----------



## Silver Whisper (Jan 26, 2015)

He's beautiful! 

Out of curiosity, what's his expected mature hight? Just read the minimum hight for section D's is 13.2hh, with no upper hight limit. Is this correct? I don't know much about the breed, but I love their build. 

If only I could get a hack sized version of him...


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

His EMH is 14.2+ 



Silver Whisper said:


> He's beautiful!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what's his expected mature hight? Just read the minimum hight for section D's is 13.2hh, with no upper hight limit. Is this correct? I don't know much about the breed, but I love their build.
> 
> If only I could get a hack sized version of him...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Sheltie said:


> overdue for a trim, hence why his angles are a touch off. I don?t feel he?s obese, especially in person.


Yes, I appreciate the crest is a breed trait & also that hes a colt, may have already developed it a bit more on that note too. But the dimples & wrinkles in it show that its not just healthy crest but fatty deposits. And not just his neck but the rest of him has a 'filled in' look even when hes moving out. And his foal shot he looks heavy there too. 

Nothing to stress about imo, at his age, but def something to consider carefully. We can all stand to be overweight & healthy but its retaining that extra bulk & being in 'a good paddock' chronically, rather than having regular 'hard seasons' to use up fat stores, that causes serious health issues.

I am also well aware that in the show scene it is the norm to have overweight horses & some judges will deduct points for a healthy build. So do be aware of that & that you may well have to choose between his long term health & winning ribbons if those type judges abound.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

Trust me, I will be trimming him up and working on moving fat to muscle!  These photos are just him being a paddock puff, so once he starts doing things, he should start looking decent! 

I agree re: the showing aspect. The amount of severely obese horses I see winning is frightening. He won?t be kept anywhere near that fat. My aim is to make him correctly muscles and fit, instead of fat! 

Thank you all for your lovely comments - I like him A LOT and it?s taken a while to find something like him. I?m head over heels for him.



loosie said:


> Sheltie said:
> 
> 
> > overdue for a trim, hence why his angles are a touch off. I don?t feel he?s obese, especially in person.
> ...


----------

